# is this a Astatotilapia latifasciata



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

My local fish store gets its supply from Segrest Farms. The owner told me to get on their site and whatever fish they have he will be able to get. Well they say they have ttwo kinds of Astatotilapia latifasciata.
One is an albino the other says var. Lake Kyoga

They only have a picture of the Var.


Will that grow up to look like these?

Which was taken from google.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Alexpol08 said:


> Will that grow up to look like these?


Yes, it should


----------



## Alexpol08 (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

